# Lambo + Bentley Photo shoot!



## Titanboy_24 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

Well today I did my first ever photo shoot. The cars were a Silver Bentley Conti GT and a Blue Lamborghini ga||ardo. The owner was very very nice and even took me for a ride in the Lambo. I have to say, that is one amazing machine! I think these are some of my best pics I have ever taken! A big thank you goes out to the owner for giving me the opportunity to photograph his beautiful cars.

Enjoy,

Lucas

Bentley
http://givemealook.com/ipw-web/gallery/album378

Lambo
http://givemealook.com/ipw-web/gallery/album379


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice photos of nice cars --- it's all good!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm trying to avoid Lucas' threads, they are not good for my health :rofl:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

*$$$*

Nice pics, nice cars. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Great pictures - congrats! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Great pics!!


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice pics. Is that the D70 with the nikon kit lens? Were these pics in auto mode or manual?


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Some really nice shots here! Yes, I agree... more info would be great (camera, mode, etc.). Did you tweak any in photoshop?

This shot is really nice; I'm not even a huge fan of this Lambo, but the angle here is perfect for this car. It really gives it that "fighter jet" stance.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

--J.


----------

